# Accounts & Finanace



## amolgiri83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have completed my Graduation & MBA in Finance. I have 9+ years experience in accounts. Are there any opportunities in Australia to enhance my knowledge further. It would be great to work there. Please update.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

It is not easy to find a job before arriving in Australia. The job market is quite competitive.

Have a look at Resume tips & samples, interview questions & tips, job search tips & salary tips for general job search tips & techniques.... etc.


----------

